

Ask HN: Front-end to Back-end or vice versa? - briandear

When you're building a personal project do you start with the front end design and build the back end around it or do you build the back end and conform the design to fit?
======
thedanfilter
I usually start a web project by doing fairly complete mockups using Balsamiq.
From this I can work out what the DB data model should be. Then I build screen
by screen.

------
simonpantzare
For a straight-forward Django hack: One view at a time, starting with models
and finishing with the UI. Core views first. Iterate until complete.

------
Robby2012
I first design a scrap concept, then I build all the back-end and finally I
design de full appearance

------
EliRivers
The front end tends to be a command line. Maybe with a config file in plain
text if I'm feeling generous. Not much design in it.

------
codegeek
usually back end first but it is an iterative process of course b/w front and
back end.

